# Open Carry in CA Wilderness Area?



## MPvet (Jul 21, 2016)

New to the forum and glad to be here.

I'm doing some backpacking soon in the Emigrant Wilderness area of the Stanislaus National Forest, and wanted to bring along my 1911. The folks at the ranger station tell me that state law prevails in all national forests. The trouble is, they can't tell me specifically what that law is in CA, so I thought I'd ask you folk.

Q: can I holster my pistol there? If so, can I have a loaded magazine inserted?

Q: Can I concealed carry there (no concealed carry permit)? If so, how must I carry my ammo?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I can't quote the law, but it seems to me you can carry open & loaded. This is assuming you aren't hunting. Someone smarter than me will no doubt be along soon.

Try this Camping with a gun can be complicated; Federal, state rules blur issue in national parks


----------



## MPvet (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Here in Ohio, which is an "Open Carry" state, it is legal to Open Carry on a State Park. I would/will not OC as it just doesn't sound sensible. I'm not an OC advocate. I would not OC in any CA park system IF I were you. What I do is have a pistol in a backpack if/when I'd need one. Only then would I use it. I would not tell anyone what I'm doing. Blabber mouths are ever where. jmo fwiw


----------



## MPvet (Jul 21, 2016)

Blackhawk,

My question has more to do with a desire to know what is legal and what is not. 

I share your opinion about open carry: I just scares most people you come across, and tells any bad guys you might encounter which of your group to take out first. It could even prompt someone to "go there" because thry think YOU think you are a bad-ass.

That said, a pistol stowed in your backpack might as well be in your safe at home if you're carrying for protection. My intent is to carry concealed for tso reasons: so as not to alarm hikers or LE, and because backpacking with a holster becomes bothersome because of the backpack's waistbelt. 

And while I know that the probability of a black bear encounter-gone-bad is astronomically low, if we have a nuisance bear near our camp I'd prefer to holster if its legal. I'd feel pretty dumb in the hospital getting stitched up, explaining to my friends that my pistol was 20 feet away in my pack.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't open carry unless I'm in the woods bow hunting. The fact that you are a target with a weapon hanging off your hip is true!!! Surprise the bad guys is the way to go. We are an open carry state (ga) but OC on the Marietta square and see how long it takes for a cop to arrive. Better yet open carry in Atlanta and see how long it takes!!! They'll find some reason to bust your balls, you can take that to the bank...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Every state, including California, posts its laws on its own dedicated website.
These websites are well indexed by subject matter and key words. Information is pretty easy to find.

To see the index of California's weapons-carry-related laws, click on: https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displayexpandedbranch.xhtml?tocCode=PEN&division=5.&title=4.&part=6.&chapter=&article=


----------

